# Illuvatar's influence



## Helcaraxë (May 20, 2003)

I was wondering about Illuvatar's power and influence with regard to Morgoth. Morgoth is an opponent of the Valar, so if Eru is all-mighty, why doesn't he just destroy Morgoth? Of course, he may not want to, but that wouldn't make much sense, seeing as Morgoth caused so much trouble for the Valar, not to mention the three kindreds. I can see only one option other than the one I just said: he _can't_ destroy him that easily. Please respond with information to support your opinions. Thanx.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 20, 2003)

Melkor snuck a dischord in the music, and it couldnt be taken out. So it was therefore stuck in the world forever.

EDIT - I fixed that little thing...


----------



## Inderjit S (May 20, 2003)

> It's kind of like asking why doesn't our God (The Father, Son, and Spirit)



Isn't that the Christian god?

Anyway, he wanted the fate of Arda to plan out, as he told the Valar upon entry into Ea. Wheres the REAL beauty if you have full control over everything? Or if you could stop all evil?


----------



## FrankSinatra (May 20, 2003)

Lets not get into religion, gentlemen.

The best way to avoid it is to avoid words such as 'our' 'us' and 'we' when talking about personal beliefs.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 20, 2003)

My bad... Sorry!


----------



## baragund (May 20, 2003)

This is spoken by Iluvatar in the Ainulindale of the published Silmarillion:



> 'Mighty are the Ainur, and mightiest among them is Melkor; but that he may know, and all the Ainur, that I am Iluvatar, those things that ye have sung, I will show them forth, that ye may see what ye have done. And thou, Melkor, shalt see that no theme may be played that hath not its uttermost source in me , nor can any alter the music in my despite. For he that attempteth this shall prove but mine instrument in the devising of things more wonderful, which he himself hath not imagined.'



This tells me that everything that Melkor / Morgoth does ultimately serves only the greater glory and the overall plan of Iluvatar. None of us and none of the Valar can know what that plan is.


----------

